#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Word Formatting & General >  >  Auto-Correct File Location

## ffffloyd

I am running Word 2007 and want to transfer my Auto-Correct entries from one machine to another. Where is the Auto-Correct file located please?

----------


## ffffloyd

Found it. 

For anyone else who is looking, there is a MS KB article at http://support.microsoft.com/kb/926927 which approximately names the right directory. (Depends on which version of Windows you have, I guess.) 

Your best bet is to go to C:\Users\_your user name_ and do a search for *.acl.  No need to copy them all.  Look at the contents using Notepad and you will soon find the one with your own personal autocorrections double-byted. That's the one you transfer.

----------

